# PAINTEDHIPPIEFARM 2022 KIDDING THREAD



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Pl







I am so excited to know we will be seeing kids again in around mid February! Thanks to this big boy Silas


My mini nubian doe Cricket. My best milker.









And Esmerelda (Ezzy) always gives me beautiful flashy triplets. Sweet girl. 









Cant wait!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Happy kidding!!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Happy kidding!!


Thanks! Im still on the fence about my Nubian doe i have a beautiful polled ND i wanna use with her.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> Thanks! Im still on the fence about my Nubian doe i have a beautiful polled ND i wanna use with her.


You're welcome! Do you know how much she weighs now? Has she put on more weight yet? I would love to see more pictures of your pretty girl. By the way, what is her name?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You're welcome! Do you know how much she weighs now? Has she put on more weight yet? I would love to see more pictures of your pretty girl. By the way, what is her name?


Her registerd name is Age of Aquarius...i call her Aggie for short. Ill sneak out n see if i can get some pics. I was feeling her hips today shes definitely good n wide there. Just her overall weight i ponder about still lol. Ill be back


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awww, I love the name Aggie! 🥰 While you're out there, measure her heart girth, that way you will have a good idea on her weight. I find a conversion chart for you. 😉


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm not sure which "formula" is more accurate, but you could try both to compare if you want. I know just measuring the heart girth works pretty well for my Nigie does.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ok heres what i got lol hard to gets goood ones when they are all on ya lol also







u get to see Mable my ND b.c they never leave each other lol


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Trying to find my measure tape


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty girls!!

I think she looks better than last month! How old is Mable for size reference (since I'm more familiar with Nigerians)? And I think weighing her would be a great idea!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Mable is around 9 months old she was born last December.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Pretty girls!!
> 
> I think she looks better than last month! How old is Mable for size reference (since I'm more familiar with Nigerians)? And I think weighing her would be a great idea!


This would be the buck i use.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Handsome boy! Aggie was born in January, right? If so, age wise she's good, but I also think it would be very helpful to know her weight. 😉 🥰


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes she was born in January. U know i think going to try picking her up n taking her weight off mine on a regualr scale. Im gonna try atleast lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> U know i think going to try picking her up n taking her weight off mine on a regualr scale. Im gonna try atleast lol


That's even better than measuring....good luck I think you'll need it if your goats are anything like mine! Lol! 🤣👍


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

61 pounds according to that method lol she was pretty freaked out like woah why am i in the air! Lol man i thought she was up more than that that weight tape is a bit off than i know they can be but man i just want this girl fat! Lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> 61 pounds according to that method lol she was pretty freaked out like woah why am i in the air! Lol man i thought she was up more than that that weight tape is a bit off than i know they can be but man i just want this girl fat! Lol


Lol!! 

61lbs is still kind of little.  I believe the minimum age and weight requirements for breeding standards is 8 months and 80lbs. Since you would breed her to a Nigerian, it _might_ be okay if she weighs a _little_ less than 80lbs, but I personally would probably not risk it. I also don't know if she would be able to gain 20lbs in only a month or two. Who knows, maybe she will go through a major growth spurt soon. She does seem a little small for her age, is she pure Nubian? If so, then she is most likely just a slow grower (nothing wrong with that). At the end of the day, Aggie is _your _doe and _you_ get to decide if you should breed her or not. If she were mine, I would wait a few months, weight her again to she how much she gained and depending on the results, I would then decide if she can be bred this year or not. I know you will make the right decision for Aggie and her health, just go with your gut. 😉 🥰


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks for fhe advice. Your right 61 is small. And yes shes pure nubian. I saw her parents too grandparents there all huge. As much i didnt want to im just going to give her until next October. And breed her with the group next time. Let her grow more over the next winter n summer i dont want to stunt her from growing to her full potential. Mable didnt get bred this year either so they will be virgins together! Lol


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ill just enjoy her being my baby for now lol she really is.. she makes little cooing sounds while i love on her when she missed me.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Pretty goats! Breeding season is so exciting!
I'm glad you're waiting to breed Aggie. There may be some faster growing Nubians out there, but the ones I've owned so far have taken 2 to 2.5 years to reach full growth. The one doe I bred during her first breeding season just did not thrive. I had several minor health issues with her and dried her up early that year to give her a rest. I will not breed that young again. They seem to do so much better if they get a full year and a half to grow before kidding and milking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow that is small.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> Thanks for fhe advice. Your right 61 is small. And yes shes pure nubian. I saw her parents too grandparents there all huge. As much i didnt want to im just going to give her until next October. And breed her with the group next time. Let her grow more over the next winter n summer i dont want to stunt her from growing to her full potential. Mable didnt get bred this year either so they will be virgins together! Lol


You're welcome! I think that sounds like a great idea and would be the best decision for Aggie's health! Glad to hear Mable will keep her company. 😋 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

With my does, they are boer or boer crosses. They need to be 100 lbs before I breed. A vet yold me a goat of that breed at 100 lbs is mature internally enough to breed. I thought..that makes sense. If shes small, she is slower maturing ! My myotonics have to be 60 lbs. And thats usually at 18 months. So...Its a waiting game....but well worth the wait.😘


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Pretty goats! Breeding season is so exciting!
> I'm glad you're waiting to breed Aggie. There may be some faster growing Nubians out there, but the ones I've owned so far have taken 2 to 2.5 years to reach full growth. The one doe I bred during her first breeding season just did not thrive. I had several minor health issues with her and dried her up early that year to give her a rest. I will not breed that young again. They seem to do so much better if they get a full year and a half to grow before kidding and milking.


Thats helps to hear because she is my first nubian. I think thats why i struggled to be able to tell is she ready or not thank u!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Update.. Aggie has reached 70 pounds shes gaining well i put her on calf manna.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> Update.. Aggie has reached 70 pounds shes gaining well i put her on calf manna.


That's awesome!! How much calf manna are you giving her per day? I have never used it myself, but I'm curious to hear how much it takes for them to gain weight so I know for future refence. I've heard calf manna works wonders for putting weight on and that seems to be the case with Aggie!! Yay!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That's awesome!! How much calf manna are you giving her per day? I have never used it myself, but I'm curious to hear how much it takes for them to gain weight so I know for future refence. I've heard calf manna works wonders for putting weight on and that seems to be the case with Aggie!! Yay!!


Im giving her 1/4 pound a dqy once daily. 
Along with her normal rations also put my buck on that amount and he has really plumped up good.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That's great!! Thanks!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

This stuff works well. it says you can even give it to chickens and rabbits. Interesting


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I just heard the little heartbeats in miss Cricket and Ezzy. Babies are a brewin! 🤗


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!! That's great news! Did you ultrasound them?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay!! That's great news! Did you ultrasound them?


No i just use my stethoscope.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Cool!! Nice to know that works!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Cool!! Nice to know that works!


Yup once your learn to listen past all the gurgle lol.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lol! I've also heard that it's hard to tell the difference between the does' heartbeat and the kids'.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Honestly not really.. the kids heartbeat is twice as fast and of course way in the back lol the does he doesn't echo that far.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Good to know. I might have to get myself a stethoscope...


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Good to know. I might have to get myself a stethoscope...


A stethoscope is a handy addition to have around. Also great for listening to rumen gurgles and raspy sounds in the chest.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> A stethoscope is a handy addition to have around. Also great for listening to rumen gurgles and raspy sounds in the chest.


Yes, I was thinking of that as well. 😉😊

How early are you able to pick up kid heartbeats, @Hounddog23?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yes, I was thinking of that as well. 😉😊
> 
> How early are you able to pick up kid heartbeats, @Hounddog23?


The heartbeat starts at 20 days.. but they're so tiny it's hard to pick up I usually have an easier time around 30 days. Make sure you listen on the right side almost flank area left side all you will hear is rumen lol And it is also helpful if you listen before you give them feed like if they are on the Milk stand because when they start eating the guts start to groove in and it gets louder in there lol it's very fun though and it is nice to listen to the kids throughout the pregnancy it's my way of checking on them 😄


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> The heartbeat starts at 20 days.. but they're so tiny it's hard to pick up I usually have an easier time around 30 days. Make sure you listen on the right side almost flank area left side all you will hear is rumen lol And it is also helpful if you listen before you give them feed like if they are on the Milk stand because when they start eating the guts start to groove in and it gets louder in there lol it's very fun though and it is nice to listen to the kids throughout the pregnancy it's my way of checking on them 😄


Awesome, thanks for the tips! I'll have to see if I can get hands on a stethoscope, I few months ago my great aunt offered me hers, now I'm kicking myself for not taking it! I'll have to see if she still has it...


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awesome, thanks for the tips! I'll have to see if I can get hands on a stethoscope, I few months ago my great aunt offered me hers, now I'm kicking myself for not taking it! I'll have to see if she still has it...


I'll be honest the cheapest ones out there aren't great but there are some in between priced ones that work good. Mine is a Lithman I believe I've used it for years working as a vet tech. Works good


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Correction Littman is the brand.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Okay. My great-aunt does still have her stethoscope! I didn't ask her what brand, but I'm assuming it's a higher end one, won't know for sure until I get it though.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

That will be cool if you have doggys you canpractice on them too lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> That will be cool if you have doggys you canpractice on them too lol


Lol! My Aussie (unfortunately) won't sit still for a second to save his life! 🤣


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Doesn't surprise me at all! Lol sweet dogs 🐕 I love em all though lol


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Im seeing baby bumps these girls are about 60+ days in .. Ezzy the one on bottom gives triplets every time and shes already got a belly looks like more triplets!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look good.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! Those are some impressive horns as well


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks she does have whoppers shes about to be 7 years old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

That belly


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Getting close!! She's getting the beached whale look LOL.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Haha yes thats a good visual explanation!. I bet she feels like one. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

3 more weeks ... im ready for some babies darn it lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty girls!! 💕

Hey, you be thankful that you only have to wait 3 weeks for babies......I have to wait 3 _months! _🤣🙃


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Pretty girls!! 💕
> 
> Hey, you be thankful that you only have to wait 3 weeks for babies......I have to wait 3 _months! _🤣🙃


Wow im glad im not still there lol. This waiting drags on so loooong.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hahahah so exciting. We are at 3 weeks left...this is the HARDEST part to wait...uggghhh


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

It is im down to 2 for my first one!. Its so hard waiting lol today i saw mable has a little jiggle to where her udder will be its coming! Lol lil FF udder. Cant wait  i have 2 FF this yr


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Today is day 136 for this lady.. she looks ready to get them out lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw she looks so over it. Poor girl


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If a picture could explain the last days of pregnancy THIS is it lol poor girl I sure hope it’s not too much longer for her


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

These days she only walks around when necessary lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Look at her!! So close!! Ugh but at the same time not LOL.

I didn't realize her and Peach were due the same day! It's a race! LOL. But Peach usually goes 147. And her udder is much fuller, Peach needs to get on with it!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh wow we might. Both th be gettin kiddies same day lol awesome lol they both need to come on with it lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

So today is 140 for Ezzy here.. i can tell she has dropped her ligs are not gone... but verrrry soft and she has a crooked tail today gettin close!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

And little mable here is getting her first little udder bump! I cant wait to see her udder.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw I love FF udder bumps! I can't wait to see her udder full


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Aw I love FF udder bumps! I can't wait to see her udder full


Thanks me too! I have a another FF but no bumb for her yet her and mable are due march 25th


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Pic from earlier.. Ezzy was in the kid pen .. contractions have just started so definitely tonight! Yay


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

3 am and i am joined by 2 bucklings a d a doeling. Will get pics shen settled. Its 30 something degreed here right now


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I hope everyone is staying warm


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

By all those


Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations! I hope everyone is staying warm


Thanks!. So the last one out os very tiny and wasnt thriving. Ive had her in the bed with me holding her since 4am. Shes warming up but ao frail. 😔 the moment she came out i noticed she wasn't acting as perky as the other two... but.. got mommas colostrum in her after warming her back up. I think shed be gone by now if i hadnt brought her in


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww congrats! Praying for the little girl!!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

This is the little 1 pound doe. Shes gaining strength tiny bit at a time but im just glad shes still here so far


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh my gosh how adorable is she? Glad she has you. Man she is so tiny!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! She's a doll! I will also be keeping her in my prayers!! ❤


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks for the prayers! I will do all i can for this girly


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s so adorable! Praying she does well!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

So i just went out in the daylight and realized they allx3 have blue eyes! Last time it was 1 outta 3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh they are adorable! Prayers for the little one 🙏


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

How is little girl doing?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Actually much better.. she jas found her tiny voice. Lol she stood up finally. And is suckling! So i think shes gonna be a little fighter ive been tube feeding her mom's colostrum but shes trying to work that bottle.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh my word! Such a bitty! Good job little girl! And good job to you too! She is so cute


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks 😊 i think she will catch up i hope so anyway last year this same doe had a runt buckling but he wasnt weak like this girl was... but he did catch up weight wise to his brother and sister.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yaay she pooped!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How exciting that she is suckling! That's such great news. I hope she continues to fight for you.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I just caught up on your thread! Somehow I missed it. Those are such cute babies! So glad the doeling is doing better!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love that tiny little doeling!💗💞💖


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank yall!!! 😊 i got a few more pics of the 2 bucklings i brought them in to be weighed. They are very spunky


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What cuties!💗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

So the little doeling passed away this morning... i been watching mom close because she has been still holding placenta hanging out.. shes always had 3 kids n no more 3.. well there was a big doe in there stuck in the canal.. i got the 2 doelings out n gave momma good uterine flush.. antibiotics.. b12.. cuz she hasnt eatin since this morning.. and gave her molasses water... i feel so dumb for not just checking after the 3rd kid. So total was 5 kids 3 does 2 bucks.. i just hope i can make sure poor ezzy doesnt go down from infection now. 😔 good vibes or prayers yall.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh no! I hope mama perks up


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh no! I’m so sorry. Praying she’s ok!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no! I’m so sorry. Praying for your girl!
Do you have pen g? I’d start a course of it for 5-7 days.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh no! I’m so sorry. Praying for your girl!
> Do you have pen g? I’d start a course of it for 5-7 days.


Unfortunately no but i do have oxytetracycline so i gave her that and will keep her on it.. she did eat her chaffhaye this evening. I think the b12 helped her a little


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Whoa 5! Did the 2 does survive? I'm so sorry about the little one  Praying she heals well with no infection.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sending prayers for you & her!🛐


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Whoa 5! Did the 2 does survive? I'm so sorry about the little one  Praying she heals well with no infection.


No :/ the 2 does were dead and stinky already they would have been purdy lil girls now i understand how i ended up with the tiny little doeling.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sending prayers for you & her!🛐


Thank you!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Momma looks better this morning temp is good.. shes relaxing with her 2 boys. Being a good mommy.  so sweet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad everything is getting better, good work.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thought id show this Frida was helpin aggie with an itch 😆





And look at this little man posing. That stretch lol


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Day 146 for miss Cricket i guess shes gonna wait til 150.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cricket is looking good.

Cute kids.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Well its a wonderful frosty 31 here and cricket has lost her ligs lol and filled that bag. I also have a sick human baby today. So gonna be a fun day lol 😆


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope everything goes smoothly! Happy kidding


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I can’t wait to see more beautiful babies. I hope you’re human baby gets feeling better!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks im thinking shell start actually pushing later on maybe lunchtime...afternoon ish lol. And my kiddo is resting well keeping him home from school today.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Sooo i think she was just hiding them in her plumpness this morning im not usually wrong.. but i just went out there and i swear i just found ligs but she runs from me when i check unless shes in the stand lol ill have to take her back n do another check on the stand.. shes filled her udder more since this AM too. Shes pretty cranky for being penned up 😆 so well see shes has until Wednesday thats her 150 lol


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I tied hee still and re checked i must have felt a hip bone there no ligs to be found lol im just doubting myself


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cuties!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Congrats!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awww! Boys? Girls?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Awww! Boys? Girls?


Black one is a doe looks like daddy lol and the little chammy is a buck🙂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

It sure would be nice if those ears stayed floppy lol but i doubt it.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, congratulations they’re too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Just milked cricket out after pulling kids. And she gave a quart and a half.. i cant wait till shes on a 12 hour fill im so proud of her!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow, that's impressive!! 🤩


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks! So far shes my best milker ❤


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congrats on yhe cuties. Sorry you lost the 3 does. Hope momma gets better.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks! Momma is doing great now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Go Cricket!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Congrats on the cuties and the great milk!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Now just waitin on mable next.. lol  due date is 25th.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty girl.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on Cricket’s cuties!!! 🥰


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Just thought id show all the kiddis do far got good pics. The 2 blue eyed kids are full nigie the other 2 are mini Nubians


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

This waiting just drives me crazy lol day 144 for Aggie and Mable no change in ligs or udder yet. Mable has an adorable little udder Aggie(standard nubian) just now has a tiny pudge back there. Come on girls.. bring on the babies lol


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

So her udder has been the same for weeks.. its suddenly a wee bit bigger


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute udder.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw so cute! She looks like a little Holstein!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks! Ligs are gone as of this morning and shes gotta full udder and Juanita (thechicken) is keeping her company lol


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Aw so cute! She looks like a little Holstein!


Haha ive never looked at her that way but yes she does! Lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay! Happy kidding! Hoping she has a smooth delivery to healthy babies! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay! Happy kidding! Hoping she has a smooth delivery to healthy babies! Can't wait to see them!!


Thank you! I will post when they arrive.. im hoping for 2... doelings lol .. if i get atleast 1 ill be happy though lol 😆


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Aw so cute! She looks like a little Holstein!


Lets hope she milks like one too! 😄


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay! Happy kidding!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks im sitting with her and man she is licking my arms up and down lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

How’s she doing? Any kids yet?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

So after all day of her not wanting me to leave her side lol around 8pm she kidded one large doeling! Shes polled..blue eyes.. and i got moonspots! Neither parent has them but grandparents do.. shes beautiful im retaining her. . If she can back all that flash up with great milking and udder structure then my buck did good! Lol


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh and Aggies ligs are gone todsy and she has a cute little udder


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She's gorgeous!! Congrats!

Happy kidding (again lol)! Hope Aggie has a smooth delivery to healthy kids! Aggie's a Nubian, right? Is she bred to your Nigie buck?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw she’s precious! Congratulations! Glad she had an easy time!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on a beautiful baby girl! 🥰 
So glad all went well!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> She's gorgeous!! Congrats!
> 
> Happy kidding (again lol)! Hope Aggie has a smooth delivery to healthy kids! Aggie's a Nubian, right? Is she bred to your Nigie buck?


Yes shes my standard nubian bred to my ND buck


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you all!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations on a beautiful doeling. Good luck with the next kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww adorable.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Woohoo! What a cutie, and it sounds like she'll be a great addition to your herd.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Congrats!! She's so cute!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a pretty little lady! yep, she’s a keeper. Congratulations 🥰😉


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Aggie had a little doelimg overnight! Will get pictures after a nap took me a while it seems aggie was a little scared of her but she is eating now. Just having to hold baby up there.. not a big deal i bottle feed after 2 days anyway. Might have to pull her early.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Woohoo! What a cutie, and it sounds like she'll be a great addition to your herd.


Im super excited to raise her up


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

So here she is.. !. I think she has horns. But she does have blue eyes like daddy


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness! She's a complete doll! She even has some roaning too! 😍 A part from her blue eyes, she honestly doesn't really look half Nigie lol. Is she a keeper as well?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hmm trying to decide but im thinking maybe.. i love how nubian she looks already.. lol and i want to milk test zorros daughters so.. its out there lol.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Gosh she is gorgeous! I just love a blue roan. She really doesn't look very Nigi at all!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks Rancho i think so too! Heavily considering keeping her lol.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thaks yall


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

So this morning was mable and aggies first time on the stand... and oh my i am in...looove with mables udder.. 😍 aggies doesnt look bad either just not very large but its her FF..so i dont put any expectations on them.. only thing id change is larger teat on mable but oh my. I will get pics this evening


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Aggie wont stand straight shes very touchy right now. So she is standing a tiny bit off..so heres aggie and mables little FF udder.

Aggie


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Mable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Hounddog23 said:


> So after all day of her not wanting me to leave her side lol around 8pm she kidded one large doeling! Shes polled..blue eyes.. and i got moonspots! Neither parent has them but grandparents do.. shes beautiful im retaining her. . If she can back all that flash up with great milking and udder structure then my buck did good! Lol
> View attachment 225882
> 
> View attachment 225883
> ...


Oh my goodness! Yep, definitely a keeper!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Hounddog23 said:


> Mable
> View attachment 226090


I love those cute FF udders!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Me too!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I got the first set up pictures of my 2 newest girls


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorbs!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thought i show this lol this caught me off the first time i noticed..i thought she had a diarrhea but...her moonspots are also on her skin here and it makes her butt look all dirty lol 😆


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hounddog23 said:


> Thought i show this lol this caught me off the first time i noticed..i thought she had a diarrhea but...her moonspots are also on her skin here and it makes her butt look all dirty lol 😆
> View attachment 229723
> 
> 
> View attachment 229724


They’re so cute - dirty bums and all 🥰😅❤
we had a first time calver cow who had a tan splash on her bum that made it look dirty when we were moving them last week. She was one who just knew the dogs were after her baby and had to stop and try and fight them all the time😂


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> They’re so cute - dirty bums and all 🥰😅❤
> we had a first time calver cow who had a tan splash on her bum that made it look dirty when we were moving them last week. She was one who just knew the dogs were after her baby and had to stop and try and fight them all the time😂


Thanks  aw i know it makes u look everytime like are you...oh nvm its you..lol


----------

